# The first Sample of a new invention



## webbie (Nov 18, 2005)

Here is Martha, our dog Rosie and myself checking out the first sample of my new invention...the first lightweight, doubel wall flue extensions for masonry chimneys - see http://www.extendaflue.com

By the way, the good news is that we recently received notice of allowance of one of our 3 patents that are pending. After 2 1/2 years of work, it was nice to get that notice!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 20, 2005)

That's really attractive. Seeing more of those around the neighborhood would be a welcome development.


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> That's really attractive. Seeing more of those around the neighborhood would be a welcome development.



How 'bout this one....big! The idea here is to cover up some of those ugly pre-fab pipes.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2005)

How does this attach to an older chimney that doesn't have a flue liner?


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> How does this attach to an older chimney that doesn't have a flue liner?



Well, as you know, every chimney needs a liner. We have a stainless interior to fit clay flue tile, but if no clay tile and it is being lined (which it really has to be), we have an adapter which keys into the top of the casting and accepts any size liner. We also have shorter pots....

see Extendaflue.

I've done some custom stuff too - like making our 12x12 model fit an 8 x12 (they liked the looks) and also double chimney caps like the enclosed....this allows the two flue to terminate at different heights!

Fun Fun Fun...I actually started out as a carpenter and now am having a little enjoyment from sheet metal. Interesting because I just built a mud room for my daughter and my carpentry skills actually have improved from 20 years ago since sheet metal has me used to closer measurements!

(my, I'm enjoying this new forum, never get any work done now!)


----------



## Mo Heat (Nov 21, 2005)

_ I just built a mud room for my daughter 
_
What's a mud room?


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 21, 2005)

Ahhh..... Ummm.... no comment.

... but the chimney caps do look really nice.



-- MW ;-)


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike Wilson said:
			
		

> Ahhh..... Ummm.... no comment.
> 
> ... but the chimney caps do look really nice.
> 
> ...



I wear these even to the local coffee shop!

They are on me right now......the joys of working at home...


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> _ I just built a mud room for my daughter
> _
> What's a mud room?



OK, where it is cold and wet often, a little room before you get to the door (usually the side or rear door) where you can enter and take your muddy shoes and boots off.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2005)

A friend has a pellet stove pipe run up the old chimney. The orig. chimney is a bit low, so they extended the flue. But  the spindly pellet flue sticking up another 3 ft, just looks bad.  I went to the extendflue site, but didn't see any installation diagrams to show them. These would be handy in encouraging homeowners that they can do it themselves (as long as they are comfortable working up there).


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2005)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> A friend has a pellet stove pipe run up the old chimney. The orig. chimney is a bit low. But  the spindly pellet flue sticking up another 3 ft, just looks bad.  I went to the extendflue site, but didn't see any installation diagrams to show them. These would be handy in encouraging homeowners that they can do it themselves (as long as they are comfortable working up there).



Yes, I have to work on the web site.

It does say:
"Cast Classic Chimney Pots can be purchased without interior stainless system for use with existing stainless chimney lining or for decorative purposes."

but I have to detail more options.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, I'm the world's worst carpenter. I'm not great at masonry, either. Pretty good at plumbing and heating and (surprisingly) at skimming plaster. I also swing a mean maul.

Interestingly enough, the act of splitting wood is identical to the motion and body english you need to ring the bell with the sledge hammer at the carnival. A couple of years ago I got into line, waited my turn while a couple of big, husky guys failed to ring the bell, then took my turn. (It's all on the downward stroke) I took my swing, rang the bell and got the prize. At which point the one guy operating the rig turned to his partner and said "We gotta adjust this thing; it's out of whack." To which I replied, "What, so the wimp rings the bell and you have to recalibrate the machine?


----------



## MainePellethead (Jan 25, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those toppers are very nice Craig.  Very good job.....I didnt know you made those.


----------



## Jags (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig, those look great (the flues, not the shoes).  Nice metal work.

Eric, I had the same thing happen with ringing the bell at a Renaissance fair, although I am a good sized dude.  Only person to ring it 5 out of 5.  Had a little crowd gathering by the fifth ring.


----------



## WarmGuy (Jan 26, 2008)

I have to know whether, when you came up with the name "Boost-a-cap," you were thinking of the gang rap expression "bust a cap in his a$$"?


----------



## webbie (Feb 2, 2008)

WarmGuy said:
			
		

> I have to know whether, when you came up with the name "Boost-a-cap," you were thinking of the gang rap expression "bust a cap in his a$$"?



Extend-a-flue boost-a-cap extend-a-cap - like the old type of advertising when the name actually meant what the product was! I'm sure there were some "booster" potions sold by the local drug store long ago also....

And, this Boost is even the reason for our love of Coca-Cola.


----------

